

Ask HN: How do you do change management - jamesRaybould

After a full afternoon of fighting the change management process at my current employer, for what will be about 20 seconds of unavailability to an internal CMS server, it has left me wondering what do other people do for change management?<p>If your employer/company has a change management process do you find yourself fighting it or do you find it frees you from the responsibility of the change?
======
rachelbythebay
Change management is a great thing to have if you regularly need to have bad
projects killed. You route them to the CMO (change management organization)
and it does the rest. Real projects which really matter have someone high
enough up the food chain as a champion who shoves them through.

This sounds cynical, and it is a little, but there is more than a little truth
to it.

